# Looking for chords to this old song



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

I believe this oldy came out in 1904 called Oh Johnny Oh Johnny Oh
I've hunted in a ton of places and finally gave up. per big thank you for any help.


----------



## radio8myguitar (Mar 3, 2006)

Looked for it on multiple tab sites and didn't have any luck,keep on lookin'!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Post some of the lyrics, would ya.... 

That'll help me get a handle on exactly what song yer after



(Also if you want chords, it helps to know what key you want to play it in)


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is a link to a page with the lyrics and an mp3 of the song.

Someone should be able to figure out the chords from that.

Good luck!


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*chords*



cbh747 said:


> Here is a link to a page with the lyrics and an mp3 of the song.
> 
> Someone should be able to figure out the chords from that.
> 
> Good luck!



are you that old, or just like surfing.
I'm sure you made someone happy.


----------

